# what type of Learner are you?



## danny

Ever wonder what kind of learner are you#confused? Are you more efficient as an auditory listener, visual observer, or a kinesthetic doer?#baffled

I myself find myself more productive as an auditory scholar. HOw about you guyz? Feel free to share:happy:

Let's see what majority of us consider a certain style better than others...

*Determine your learning style: click here: Learning Style Test and share it with us*#laugh


----------



## alaa

VISUAL


----------



## Fareeha

visual


----------



## danny

@alaa and Fareeha: You'll do good with books which are plenty in diagrams...
Anatomy would be a piece of cake for u guyz ...


----------



## Fareeha

when admison wd b granted then anatomy


----------



## danny

Fareeha said:


> when admison wd b granted then anatomy


InshAllah things would turn out for the best

Prayers do help #yes


----------



## Fareeha

keeping my fingers crossed nw


----------



## blueray

1 - A
7 - B'S
4 - C'S

which makes me a *pathetic* listener and a good visual learner ..
101% true .. #grin


----------



## danny

no auditory learners so far :S ...


----------



## sana hassan

visual


----------



## danny

sana hassan said:


> visual


join the club


----------



## king khan

A-2
B-6
C-6
so its a tie bw kinesthetic and visual............#wink


----------



## danny

king khan said:


> A-2
> B-6
> C-6
> so its a tie bw kinesthetic and visual............#wink



so u can run and view... and be productive at it ... :happy:


----------



## anticholinesterase

2
7
5


visual


----------



## missakhwand

5
4
3

Auditory I guess


----------



## Doc_Ammara

Visual and kinesthetic both#happy


----------



## Saadat

kinesthetic ???


----------



## stillmakingit

Definitely visual!


----------



## Fareeha

so now we got a mixture right


----------



## smmahmoo

9
4
1
auditory


----------



## mari2095

*a-6
b-6
it seems i m both a visual and auditory learner 
*


----------



## Dr_Fawad

0
8
5

visual , i already knew it, lol


----------



## sammar

a 4 
b 4 
c 5! where do i stand???
but i dont feel like i am kinesthetic...or may b...!
puzzled#confused


----------



## Ph.Krauss

*0.0*

Mostly visual.. with a bit of auditory...


----------



## sammar

Ph.Krauss said:


> Mostly visual.. with a bit of auditory...


you are telling [email protected]#laugh


----------



## Ph.Krauss

sammar said:


> you are telling [email protected]#laugh


Yeah.. that was my result.. What are you trying to imply? Isn't that what danny said in the start of this thread? "Determine your learning style: [link] and share it with us." #laugh
Specifically: A: 5; B: 9; C: 0


----------



## sammar

*re:*



Ph.Krauss said:


> Yeah.. that was my result.. What are you trying to imply? Isn't that what danny said in the start of this thread? "Determine your learning style: [link] and share it with us." #laugh
> Specifically: A: 5; B: 9; C: 0


i am kin-esthetic! #happy


----------



## amydecia

Definitely learning style matches to personality.


----------



## murk

It says I m Auditory....But i feel i m Visual in real


----------



## jayjay

4
8
2
it seems visual ??


----------



## Waleed90

a=5
b=8
c=1
Visual learner it is!


----------



## Nico Aturdido

a 4 (auditory)
b 5 (visual)
c 5 (kinesthetic)

wow..both visual and kinesthetic..sounds right..


----------

